# Increase live tv buffer?



## the_maxx_guy (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all,

I have hacked and superpatched my TIVO. Is there any way to increase the live tv buffer from 30 minute to 2 hour?


----------



## Xtra7973 (Apr 6, 2006)

the_maxx_guy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have hacked and superpatched my TIVO. Is there any way to increase the live tv buffer from 30 minute to 2 hour?


Yes there is. I have been testing one that PortlandPaw has made for about 2 months now with no problems what so ever. Go to the other board and search for "hackman bufferhack testers wanted"


----------



## JJBliss (Jan 28, 2002)

Xtra7973 said:


> Yes there is. I have been testing one that PortlandPaw has made for about 2 months now with no problems what so ever. Go to the other board and search for "hackman bufferhack testers wanted"


tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Xtra7973 (Apr 6, 2006)

JJBliss said:


> tsk tsk tsk


Did I break a rule or something? I was just trying to send him in the right direction.


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

Xtra7973 said:


> Yes there is. I have been testing one that PortlandPaw has made for about 2 months now with no problems what so ever. Go to the other board and search for "hackman bufferhack testers wanted"


Thanks for the help. I was looking for the same thing.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Xtra7973 said:


> Did I break a rule or something? I was just trying to send him in the right direction.


PortlandPaw didn't make bufferhack; JJ did.


----------



## Xtra7973 (Apr 6, 2006)

cheer said:


> PortlandPaw didn't make bufferhack; JJ did.


Yes I know JJ made it but I was referring to the bufferhack hackman module that I use that PortlandPaw made, the post is in JJBliss's bufferhack thread.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Op(or anyone that want to do this hack) what is you tivo OS (7.2, 6.2,3.1,)?


----------



## the_maxx_guy (Jun 13, 2006)

Xtra7973 said:


> Yes there is. I have been testing one that PortlandPaw has made for about 2 months now with no problems what so ever. Go to the other board and search for "hackman bufferhack testers wanted"


Thanks Xtra, but which "Other Board" are you referring to? Could you please be a little more specific?


----------



## the_maxx_guy (Jun 13, 2006)

Enrique said:


> Op(or anyone that want to do this hack) what is you tivo OS (7.2, 6.2,3.1,)?


I am running 6.2


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

the_maxx_guy said:


> Thanks Xtra, but which "Other Board" are you referring to? Could you please be a little more specific?


he is saying the "Other Board" because we can't talk about.........."The Other Board" here, just look up in google Tivo Hacking Deals the first link that would be the "The Other Board"


----------



## the_maxx_guy (Jun 13, 2006)

Enrique said:


> he is saying the "Other Board" becausewe can't talk about.........."The Other Board"here, just look up in google Tivo Hacking Deals the first link that would be the "The Other Board"


Already did that ... figured it out. Thanks for letting me know that we cannot talk about it here, ..... I am a newbie on this forum ..


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

the_maxx_guy said:


> Already did that ... figured it out. Thanks for letting me know that we cannot talk about it here, ..... I am a newbie on this forum ..


just look up there 6.2 buffer hack and you should find what you need.


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

/forum/showthread.php?t=42809 at ddb

bufferhack41.zip is the file you want from that thread.

the older bufferhacks had some bugs.


----------

